# The Cotton Candy Collection



## Rob Fisher (9/11/16)

There is a new wicking material on the scene.. yes it's called The Cotton Candy Collection. At around the R180 mark it's not cheap but seeing that wicking is such an important parts of the vape I thought I would try it. For my REO's and thier small diameter coils and my menthol juices I have always liked Rayon... but when it came to RTA's and Drippers I found Rayon doesn't wick or work as well... that's when I discovered Cotton Bacon and that is pretty much all I have used in my Drippers and RTA's of late.

So enter another player... The Cotton Candy Collection.

Here is the web site spiel...
Homegrown and manufactured in the USA, The Cotton Candy Collection 100% Organic Cotton was created for vape enthusiasts by vape enthusiasts. These superior cotton fibres are ideal for all rebuildables and absorb e-liquid incredibly well without a break-in period. The Cotton Candy Collection 100% Organic Cotton was manufactured using non-transgenic seeds and comes packaged in an eco-friendly, reusable puck for added convenience.

I was sceptical because I have tried some of these fancy new wicking materials a few times before... some are OK and some are meh and some are kak...







Nice packaging... nice looking design and easy to dispense... easy to wick with and handle... priming the wick was as easy as and as good as Cotton Bacon...

Now the taste test (and I simply HATE the cotton taste which I get from all expensive Koh gen do's and other organic cottons and I never get from Cotton Bacon)...

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! No cotton taste and wicks extremely well...

Which do I prefer? Too early to tell but I can tell you that if you build for RTA's or RDA's either Cotton Bacon or The Cotton Collection are the wicking material you should be using.

I'm going to test them side by side for a few days...

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/16)

Day 2 with "The Cotton Candy Collection" and all is well in the land of vape... Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (10/11/16)

@Rob Fisher seems very similar to Cotton Bacon? Seems pricey, and do the differences in performance justify?


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/16)

Darth Vaper said:


> @Rob Fisher seems very similar to Cotton Bacon? Seems pricey, and do the differences in performance justify?



It is certainly very similar to Cotton Bacon and I am happy with either... with the wicking material being so critical (in my mind anyway) to the quality of vape the cost of either is inconsequential for me with either of the options... it's still early days and maybe it's the cute packaging or maybe it is a slightly better vape with the Cotton Candy Collection that gives it the slight edge for me.

Both are really suited to a quality vape... the Cotton Candy Collection works better on my desk and Bacon Cotton better in my travel pack because it fits.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Anneries (10/11/16)

I would really like to hear your final verdict on this. I have recently (since the Cape Vape Meet) used Cotton Bacon, courtesy of Juicy Joes. And it is really holding up a lot better than the KGD that I used to wick with. 
I am at the point where I am satisfied with my building and wicking skills where I will start paying a little more for cotton if it improves the experience and last a little longer. 

Side note: We had a chat about this yesterday at the office wrt bass rods, where most of the time the rod catches the angler (in otherwords looks nice on the shelf and you buy it without second thought) Must say this Cottoncandy collection's looks might just catch me aswell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/16)

Anneries said:


> I would really like to hear your final verdict on this. I have recently (since the Cape Vape Meet) used Cotton Bacon, courtesy of Juicy Joes. And it is really holding up a lot better than the KGD that I used to wick with.
> I am at the point where I am satisfied with my building and wicking skills where I will start paying a little more for cotton if it improves the experience and last a little longer.
> 
> Side note: We had a chat about this yesterday at the office wrt bass rods, where most of the time the rod catches the angler (in otherwords looks nice on the shelf and you buy it without second thought) Must say this Cottoncandy collection's looks might just catch me aswell.



Cotton Bacon and The Cotton Candy Collection are both way better than any of the other "cottons" I have tried and both will be in my vaping arsenal... they both wick beautifully and the flavour is outstanding on both. I guess if I was forced to choose only one I would choose The Cotton Candy Collection because it's my perception that it's slightly better... but only slightly...

There are a lot of bass rods that catch people... but there are big differences in rods and invariably you get what you pay for... I have the KLX range from Varkenelli Customs and I really think they are some of the best value for money bass rods around... I would be really hard pressed to replace them... they have taken me to Natal and Protea Colours.  Plus I no longer compete so I should be happy with them for a long time to come... my new hobby takes all my spare cash and I spend very little on bass fishing these days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (14/11/16)

Not sure if it's off topic , but is Cotton Bacon really a must I just can't seem to bring myself to pay R140 a pop for cotton .... 

Have some Dischem cotton that I'm going to try , or am I wasting my time ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (14/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Not sure if it's off topic , but is Cotton Bacon really a must I just can't seem to bring myself to pay R140 a pop for cotton ....
> 
> Have some Dischem cotton that I'm going to try , or am I wasting my time ?



A mate ordered me Cotton Bacon instead of Jap Cotton once... I hated that I had to pay him R140 for freaking cotton. That Bacon was in my tool box for well over 4 months with me refusing to use it out of principle. One day I said screw it let me at least use what I paid so much for. 
Since then never looked back, best cotton I have ever used and buy it for that price with a smile now. Really worth a shot and also use it in my Serpent 22 and 25. 

My take on the 22 is to use ALOT of cotton so it wont leak, as it tends to do so when re-filling... and you have to re-fill it every 30min.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (14/11/16)

@Rob Fisher You are correct about the cotton candy. They are the only guys that prove their claim of being organic. They even provide a COA that states what is used in the agricultural process. This means there's no chemicals used in it at all. This exaplins why you and the other guys had such a good experience with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (14/11/16)

I heard Cotton Candy is a mix of Rayon and Cotton?


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/16)

Daniel said:


> I heard Cotton Candy is a mix of Rayon and Cotton?



I answered your same question in the other thread but here is a copy of what I posted...

There are two Cotton Candy products around... the one you referring to is a Rayon/Cotton Mixture... personally it's so close to pure Rayon I just use my massive bag of cheap Rayon.

Then there is The Cotton Candy Collection and that is Cotton. The Cotton Candy Collection is the best wicking material on earth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (14/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I answered your same question in the other thread but here is a copy of what I posted...
> 
> There are two Cotton Candy products around... the one you referring to is a Rayon/Cotton Mixture... personally it's so close to pure Rayon I just use my massive bag of cheap Rayon.
> 
> Then there is The Cotton Candy Collection and that is Cotton. The Cotton Candy Collection is the best wicking material on earth.


Yes that's the one I was talking about above


----------



## Flava (14/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I answered your same question in the other thread but here is a copy of what I posted...
> 
> There are two Cotton Candy products around... the one you referring to is a Rayon/Cotton Mixture... personally it's so close to pure Rayon I just use my massive bag of cheap Rayon.
> 
> Then there is The Cotton Candy Collection and that is Cotton. The Cotton Candy Collection is the best wicking material on earth.



Interesting. Is this available locally?


----------



## daniel craig (14/11/16)

Flava said:


> Interesting. Is this available locally?


Yes. Check out lung candy


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/16)

Flava said:


> Interesting. Is this available locally?



The one I recommend is The Cotton Candy Collection and it's only available at https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...he-cotton-candy-collection-100-organic-cotton

The one available from Lung Candy is the rayon derivative.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/16)

OK before there is any confusion... there are a few different wicking materials around... The two I recommend at this stage for the Serpent Mini's are Cotton Bacon (the black envelope front left) and The Cotton Candy Collection (Bottom far right).

Cotton Candy and Fibre Freaks are both Rayon derivatives and Cotton Bacon and The Cotton Candy Collection are cotton derivatives.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Flava (14/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The one I recommend is The Cotton Candy Collection and it's only available at https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...he-cotton-candy-collection-100-organic-cotton
> 
> The one available from Lung Candy is the rayon derivative.



Thanks. I've got the lung candy brand and it's ok. Haven't had a lot of luck in rta's with it.


----------



## Daniel (14/11/16)

Choo is not amused....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/16)

Flava said:


> Thanks. I've got the lung candy brand and it's ok. Haven't had a lot of luck in rta's with it.



Yip that's the same issue I have with pure Rayon and the Lung Candy brand... both are rayons and don't perform as well in RTA's... they do however excel in my REO's with fruit and menthol vapes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (15/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Not sure if it's off topic , but is Cotton Bacon really a must I just can't seem to bring myself to pay R140 a pop for cotton ....
> 
> Have some Dischem cotton that I'm going to try , or am I wasting my time ?


Definitely not a waste of time. 

Its the only cotton I use and I've never had a problem. 

I buy the ones that come in the square blocks. 

Only difference for me with this cotton is that you probably have to wick a little sooner than others.


----------



## Anneries (15/11/16)

Riaz said:


> Only difference for me with this cotton is that you probably have to wick a little sooner than others.



Really? I had the opposite experience. I can go almost 2 full days extra on CBv2 than what I could on KGD.


----------



## Daniel (15/11/16)

Anneries said:


> Really? I had the opposite experience. I can go almost 2 full days extra on CBv2 than what I could on KGD.


I think he was referring to the Dischem cotton....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (15/11/16)

Daniel said:


> I think he was referring to the Dischem cotton....


Yes indeed


----------



## Daniel (15/11/16)

Riaz said:


> Yes indeed



Indecently I bought the little 'bolletjie' cotton from Dischem , not too bad actually wicks quite well ....

One thing I must say this CBV2 cotton is THIRSTY! The conspiracy theorist in me wants to think it's all a ploy of the vaping haves to make use spend more on juice LOL .....


----------



## craigb (15/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The one I recommend is The Cotton Candy Collection and it's only available at https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...he-cotton-candy-collection-100-organic-cotton
> 
> The one available from Lung Candy is the rayon derivative.



As an outsider looking in - roughly how many wicks could you expect out of that R180?

I'm asking for when I do start building my own and can manage my expectations appropriately


----------



## VapingSpyker (15/11/16)

craigb said:


> As an outsider looking in - roughly how many wicks could you expect out of that R180?
> 
> I'm asking for when I do start building my own and can manage my expectations appropriately


I would guess around 30 - 40 wicks, I get 4-5 months from a pack of cotton bacon v2, wicking 2-3 times a week, with wastage at around +-20%

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Anneries (15/11/16)

craigb said:


> As an outsider looking in - roughly how many wicks could you expect out of that R180?





VapingSpyker said:


> I would guess around 30 - 40 wicks,



Are we talking about Cotton bacon? Really, only 40? What size ID are you using? I have done a mix of 2.5 - 3 mm ID coils, only used one of the strips in the Bacon bits package (R65) 9 coils. Not sure if the strips in the normal CBv2 packages and the Bacon Bits are the same size, but that would calculate to almost 90 wicks.

[Mods: not sure if we should maybe move the cotton bacon discussion to another thread, as this is taking away from the serpent mini 22 and 25 build tips thread @Silver @Rob Fisher ]

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapingSpyker (15/11/16)

Anneries said:


> Are we talking about Cotton bacon? Really, only 40? What size ID are you using? I have done a mix of 2.5 - 3 mm ID coils, only used one of the strips in the Bacon bits package (R65) 9 coils. Not sure if the strips in the normal CBv2 packages and the Bacon Bits are the same size, but that would calculate to almost 90 wicks.
> ]



Sorry this was my mistake I forgot to mention that I have only gone through half my pack in the 3 months with 2-3 wicks a week ... My apologies. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/16)

craigb said:


> As an outsider looking in - roughly how many wicks could you expect out of that R180?
> 
> I'm asking for when I do start building my own and can manage my expectations appropriately



At a guess I would say around 50 wicks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (15/11/16)

I think the way that The Cotton Candy Collection is packed (Its one long strip thats been curled up really nicely in the box) is far better for minimising wastage when wicking as you can just use the length required. Not limited to the length of the bacon bits. No clue how many wicks you would get but I can say for sure that it will last a long long long time!

For what you get I feel that R180 is really fair. Given what juice costs the outlay for cotton is pretty negligible. When considering that everyone is always searching for flavour out of their 10th 'flavour' atty which cost R500 spending R180 on some cotton for months seems like a pretty solid choice. For what its worth CBv2 is still basically as good in my eyes, this stuff just seems far cleaner and I prefer working with it. (And have you seen the lovely packaging )

In summary, I think this stuff is great

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (11/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Day 2 with "The Cotton Candy Collection" and all is well in the land of vape... Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!



Only started using it a minute ago and already I am quite impressed. No cotton taste and straight to flavor. I like it. Will vape on it some more and give my ultimate decision between this and CB v2

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor (11/4/17)

*Cotton Candy * for the win i use mine on speacial ocations in the mage just love it


----------



## zadiac (12/4/17)

Cor said:


> *Cotton Candy * for the win i use mine on speacial ocations in the mage just love it



"Cotton Candy" or "The Cotton Candy Collection"? There is a horrible difference

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cor (12/4/17)

Yes the cotton candy.The day I spend 180 bucks on the collection will mark the day that cotton will hold for a year


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/7/17)

Anthony Scian said:


> At the home of The Cotton Candy Maker, some may say we have an unnatural love for all things cotton candy. This is an undeniable possibility. I was looking for the excellent cotton candy machine and finally I have got it. I have made several candies by using this device.
> Let me know your thought about this device.
> Thanks,



Bud @Anthony Scian this is a thread abt cotton candy vape cotton and not real edible cotton candy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gersh (17/7/17)

Anthony Scian said:


> At the home of The Cotton Candy Maker, some may say we have an unnatural love for all things cotton candy. This is an undeniable possibility. I was looking for the excellent cotton candy machine and finally I have got it. I have made several candies by using this device.
> Let me know your thought about this device.
> Thanks,



Lol.. Do you even vape bro

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

